# Just when I thought it was safe..........



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

.............. to go surfing the web. Now I have to hit all the thrift stores for spoons and start making bracelets. LOL














And not to be wasteful, I'll try hammering the bowls of the spoons flat to make pendants as well.
.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

My friend and I were vendors at HollandFest in Wisconsin in July. There was a lady there that made jewelry out of silverware and it was very cool. She was selling it like crazy. She somehow heated the forks so they had sort of a melted stretched look to them. Several of them (just the main part of the fork...not the stem) on a necklace with some other stretched-looking silver really looked neat. I wish I would have taken her card, but I was too busy selling stuff in my own booth! I only got to see what other ladies had bought and wore over to our booth. From what I could see, there were crowds around her booth all day long.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

I've seen silverware jewelry before, but not with the gemstone in them like the pic I posted. I've seen fork bracelets like this..........................










This might be the people you saw at the fair. They're a homestead couple from IL..............................

http://thenewhomestead.com/index.html



.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Yep...it sure looks like her!

edited to add...I sent them an e-mail. I'll let you know if I hear back from them.


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow! Those are pretty cool!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

so beautiful. how do you stretch the metal like that? do you have to use only sterling silver? Oh is that a spring in the back of the one to get it on and off with? Sorry to be filled with all kinds of questions but, you have got my curiousity UP big time! they are all so pretty.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

PETSNEGGS said:


> so beautiful. how do you stretch the metal like that? do you have to use only sterling silver? Oh is that a spring in the back of the one to get it on and off with? Sorry to be filled with all kinds of questions but, you have got my curiousity UP big time! they are all so pretty.


Yes the fork bracelet has a spring back to get on and off, how that's done I have no idea. You might do a google search and find something online for "how to". The thines of the fork are hammered flat and then worked (bent) to design. If you plan on trying this you don't have to invest in a "chasing hammer" (silversmith's tool), a regular flat head hammer will do. You'll need to cover the head with something (leather is often used) so as not to scratch/dent/damage whatever your working on.

I don't think your silverware has to be sterling to make these. But, it's easier to work with then stainless steel, plus has a higher selling price. With stainless steel you may have to apply heat (a torch) to make it bendable.

If your really serious about getting in to doing this, check your local library for books on silversmithing. If your in an area that has a college, you could check to see if they offer classes in silversmithing (Art Dept) as well. Also, if you have a bead store around,check with them, they often have silversmithing classes given at the store.

The spoon braceletes are much easier, all you need is a hammer and something round ( I use an old rolling pin) to form the curve with. Drill holes for your jumprings and your good to go.  

Hope that helps some with your questions.


.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

thank you, you helped tons... they just really are beautiful. Would you post some pics of yours when you have time? I would love to admire them.... seems like a lot of hard work but, what a charished piece to have once done.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

I'm not much into jewelry but these things are beautiful!

Thanks for posting.

Pauline


----------

